# Looking for a hub motor



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked Endless Sphere? They are into EBikes in a big way. Check the Death Race thread:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24507 

Lots of other info at:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/


----------

